# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Jojo

## Abi

*Jojo's Game*
Next up is jojo!



*BOXES LEFT:*

1   5   9   11   *15*   17   18   22

What box do you want as your own?

----------


## Jojo

Number 15 please Mr Edmonds  :Big Grin: 

Thanking you very muchly

----------


## Abi

What are the first 5 boxes you want to open??

----------


## Jojo

First 5... :Ponder: 

OK, lets go with:

3, 7, 12, 16, and 20 please

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£750
Box 7: 10p
Box 12: Â£1000
Box 16: Â£35,000
Box 20: Â£3000*



Bankers Offer: Â£12,000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

Oh, not as bad as I expected...  one of my power 5 gone but its the lowest - and my penny is still there!!!  :Cheer: 

Let me see....Â£12k - youre having a bubble bath banker....

NO DEAL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are your next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Jojo

8, 13, and 21 purlease.......... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£50
Box 13: Â£100
Box 21: Â£250*



_Bankers Offer: Â£18,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

There goes my blue round....but that illusive penny is still there....

 :Ponder:  Â£18,000.........

Nah....NO DEAL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Jojo

4, 10 and 19 next up please Noel

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£20,000
Box 10: Â£1
Box 19: Â£250,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£15,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

Oooo me penny is still there!!!!  Bang goes the Â£250 though...but hey, I'm only in the chair once  :Big Grin: 

NO DEAL

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Jojo

Ok...let me think about this.....

*is actually looking at page one of the thread*

Lets go with my first instincts, 2, 8 and 14 please.....

----------


## Abi

Sorry, you've already opened Box 8. Can you pick another one please?

----------


## Jojo

Oops - sorry....erm...... number 6 in that case then please

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£5000
Box 6: Â£5
Box 14: 1p*



Bankers Offer: Â£27,500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

Nooooooooo  :Crying:   :Crying: 

My penny, my little penny  :Crying: 

Erm.....NO DEAL (but nice ish offer)

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Jojo

Hmmm getting harder now

5, 11 and 18 now I think please

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£10
Box 11: Â£75,000
Box 18: Â£15,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£30,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

Oooo ouch......

Still, Â£100 still there...hmmmmmm 

I'm here till the end.....I came with nothing, I'm going with something - even if its just 50p

NO DEAL  :Big Grin: 

Edit: Sorry for long replies - my quick reply isn't working....

----------


## Pinkbanana

Aw....should have taking the money!!!!! Love ya Noel!!! :Cheer:  

PB realises as she's been dragged off by security guards that she is on national TV... :EEK!:  sorry... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

(Dont worry about taking longer, my thing keeps doing that all the time, and imageshack is playing around every now and again, lol!)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Aw....should have taking the money!!!!! Love ya Noel!!! 
> 
> PB realises as she's been dragged off by security guards that she is on national TV... sorry...


 
Unhand her you Brutes  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jojo

My final three boxes will be....

1, 17 and 22 please

I think.....

Those three.....a different 3.....hmmm...decisions.....nah, I'll stick with that please.

(say bye bye to the bigguns  :Rotfl:  )

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£500
Box 17: Â£10,000
Box 22: Â£50,000*



_Bankers Offer: Â£45,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Jojo

See, if you'd said, say....Â£64,000 or something like that....well....i might have dealt.....but...

Ooooo decisions.......50p.....Â£100,000 possibly or deal at Â£45,000.....

I'm gonna but nuts....and I'm going to go for it.....

NO DEAL 

(oh gawd what am I doing!!  :Rotfl:  )

----------


## Abi

Ems, Do you want to swap Box 15, which you chose at the beginning, with Box 9?

Decisions, Decisions!

----------


## Abbie

Oooooooooooo exciting, But box 15 had the 50p last time  :EEK!:

----------


## Jojo

:EEK!: 

OMG.....er.....er......er.....

See, I could swap, but then I picked that box....what was the box number that was left *goes back to page 1*

Box 9 or Box 15....

No I'll stick with my original box....shall I .....

Argh......what to do......no I'll .....


SWAP

Doesn't want to look anymore!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jojo

> Oooooooooooo exciting, But box 15 had the 50p last time


Which will mean it is bound to have the Â£100,000 this time.  Why did you have to tell me that just after I had finally decided to swap arghhhhh!

----------


## Abi

> OMG.....er.....er......er.....
> 
> See, I could swap, but then I picked that box....what was the box number that was left *goes back to page 1*
> 
> Box 9 or Box 15....
> 
> No I'll stick with my original box....shall I .....
> 
> Argh......what to do......no I'll .....
> ...



Ok, no changing your mind now!!

Are you all ready to see what Ems has won?!

----------


## Jojo

50p - wait for it, I swapped for 50 p didn't I

----------


## Jojo

Did I say swap - I meant stick  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Oooooooooooo exciting, But box 15 had the 50p last time


Abbie what ya doing calling out like that in the middle of a game?! :Rotfl:  

Honestly youngsters these days.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

btw....love ya Noel! :Cheer:  

Oh no.....security guards are coming again....PB runs for it......

----------


## Abi

Jojo, you have swapped your box, and so won...

*50p!*
Sorry!!

You had the Â£100,000 all along, and only lost that by swapping at the end. But good game, all the same!

----------


## Jojo

See - I was gonna stick, then tossed a coin, and then posted and then Abbie pipes up about 15 being 50p last time, and I knew!!!

Argh, but hey - what a giggle  :Rotfl:

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> Oooooooooooo exciting, But box 15 had the 50p last time 
> 
> 
> Abbie what ya doing calling out like that in the middle of a game?! 
> 
> Honestly youngsters these days.... 
> ...


I was only saying, you know stating the facts and trying to help, like they do on the real show

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Originally Posted by pinkbanana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Abbie
> ...


Did Noel ask ya though??? :Ponder:   :Lol:  

Aw.......thats a blow JJ. Cant believe you had the 100k all along! :EEK!:

----------


## Abbie

No he didnt PB but you popped in here earlier than me anyway !!!

----------


## Behemoth

C-H-E-C-K-E-D
T-H-I-S
G-A-M-E :d

----------

